# Need lighting recommendations



## acparsons (May 30, 2016)

Hello All,

  I'm trying to put together a lighting kit for using in a studio and experimenting with a variety of lighting set ups. I have umbrellas, wireless flashes, and a reflector. I'm thinking I may need continuous lighting and maybe a softbox  or 2. 

This continuous lighting set up is within my budget: Gmarket - Neewer 360W Strobe Flash Light Photo Studio Kit and Wi...

             Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## tirediron (May 30, 2016)

That's a strobe set, NOT a continuous set; the title is "360W" so I'm _guessing_ it may mean 360 w/s, or 180 w/s per flash head.  That's definitely enough to get you started.


----------



## KmH (May 30, 2016)

How high do the light stands go and what is the diameter of the umbrellas.


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2016)

KmH said:


> How high do the light stands go and what is the diameter of the umbrellas.


Stand is 74.80 inches high, umbrella is 29 inches in diameter. 

OP: The term "continuous" refers to what we would call a modeling light.  That light is probably switched separately, so you can elect to have it on or off at your discretion.  

Also note: these cheap lights may or may not have replacement parts available.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2016)

At 6 feet and 29 inches the usefulness of the light stands and umbrellas is limited.
No doubt better than having neither for shooting portraits but ...........

I wanted light stands that could go up at least 8 feet and had several that could go 13 feet.
I only rarely ever used an umbrella or brolly that was smaller than 45 inches and was most likely to use 60 inches when I wanted a round light modifier.


----------



## chuasam (Jun 2, 2016)

I have one of those lights which I use as hair light.
It's not a good way to form the basis of your studio.
You will forever be unable to attach nice modifiers.
and those lights a flimsy as hell.

Better off with something less inexpensive but still very affordable like the Elinchrom D2 or D4 system.


----------



## acparsons (Jun 3, 2016)

Good news. I found a studio with similar/far better lights and huge softboxes. I think that I'll just rent the studio for practice before deciding. Thanks for all of the valuable input.


----------

